

Apple: No Search Results for 'Wozniak' - sgustard
http://www.apple.com/search/?q=wozniak

======
sgustard
No "history of Apple" page? He may not have played an active role for a long
time, but it seems a sad property of corporations that they constantly
whitewash the past.

Like: [http://www8.hp.com/us/en/hp-information/about-
hp/history/his...](http://www8.hp.com/us/en/hp-information/about-
hp/history/history.html)

~~~
pedalpete
Can you explain the relevance of the HP link? I'm not getting it. Is it
supposed to be a positive example?

~~~
billforsternz
What's not to get ? HP and Apple are giant Silicon Valley companies started by
two dudes in a garage. HP recognises/celebrates this on its website. Apple not
so much.

------
jason_slack
Well, there is for a David Wozniak, but I know you mean Steve :-)

What roles does Woz really have now-a-days in Apple's day to day?

Having met him a few times, he is amazing and for other things besides Apple
too.

------
stfu
I am getting three results for Wozniak:

1: Secure Coding Guide: Designing Secure User Interfaces

2: Starbuck - Movie Trailers - iTunes

3: Showtimes - Starbuck - Movie Trailers - iTunes

------
navpatel
It's times like these I wish HN had a downvote button. If the statement you're
trying to make is that Wozniak is ignored and not given enough credit in the
current Apple world, then come out and say that. Not this round about try-to-
stir-some-shit bs.

~~~
prawn
This _is_ coming out and saying that.

